# need bay fishing advice



## PERFORMANCEDRIVENINC (May 9, 2008)

I have been wanting to get back into bay fishing, but It has been so long. Does anyone have some pointers on where I might be able to go? I grew up on Mulatte bayou in avalon and I know the area pretty well, and I know you can catch some great fish in the bay. I am just looking for a little advice. Thanks Colt


----------



## JimS (Oct 3, 2007)

You don't say if you are going to be landlocked or be in a boat. That will determine where you fish.


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

I live in that area and could give you some pointers but I need to know if you are fishing from the land or water

LAND-Archie Glover boat launch, Mills Bayou boat ramp, Mulatte boat launch, and anywhere along the shore

WATER-in Mulatte Bayou they're are afew deep holes in the channel and along some of the "islands", also dock lights are producing a lot of trout a night, also along the train bridge at piling numbers 5,8,12,(from Avalon side) ive caught some trout and drum, also the shrimp are thick in Escambia bay so if you need bait that should be an easy fix, if not their is a new bait shop (Anglers outlet)in Pea ridge

let me know if I can be of more help


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Get you one of these3-mile bridge rigs fromWal-mart, put some squid on it. Even retards can catch fish with it.

Ev


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

DFA, you've renewed my faith in humanity.:boo


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I have also lived near Mulat Bayou all my life. As stated the short railroad bridge produces some fish but kinda depends on what time of day and how many people are out there. I took my kayak out there a couple of weeks ago and caught a few small specks and enjoyed a nice morning with nobody around for the first hour or 2. I like to get out there early in the morning around daylight. Also guys its Mulat Bayou or if you want to go with the old spelling itis Mulatto Bayou. Where is the boat launch at Mills Bayou? Are you referencing the old McMillan property near the railroad tracks?


----------



## PERFORMANCEDRIVENINC (May 9, 2008)

Yep and I will be fishing from a boat.


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

yeah its that one


----------



## lilrhein85 (Sep 7, 2008)

Anyone know some GPS coordinates for pensacola bay? My friend just got a boat and we dont nkow our way around the bay very well. any helps appreciated.


----------

